# Haiti



## Penn Digger (Jan 13, 2010)

I think we should all pray for those poor folks in Haiti.  As I sit here and watch the disturbing footage of bodies in the streets, small deceased children laying on the floor at a hospital, a woman with her foot ripped off, a small boy with his eye falling out....I can't help but think it is going to be way worse than most people think or the media is estimating.  Very little immediate help, so disorganized....


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree, PD. They're in big trouble.  ~Mike


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jan 13, 2010)

It is one of the worst earthquake experiences we can have. Our prayers go to all of the people in Haiti.

 The American Radio Relay League has told all members to stay clear of certain frequencies in use for this emergency. They are now clear frequencies for this emergency.

 Mike,  KE4MW


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 14, 2010)

Lobey, you are a coffee head. Help is available. A 12-step program can be reached at javajunkie.com. You'll be matched up with a mocha mama to help you beat the bean habit.


----------



## glass man (Jan 14, 2010)

PAT ROBERSON SAID THIS HAPPENED BECAUSE THE PEOPLE OF HAITI MADE A DEAL WITH THE DEVIL IN THE 19TH CENTURY TO GET RID OF THE FRENCH. TRUE STORY HE SAID. THE DIVIL TOOK THE DEAL ON AND THEY HAVE HAD IT BAD EVER SINCE! HOW WOULD PAT KNOW THE DEVIL TOOK IT ON? HHHMMM 

 I PRAY THAT ALMIGHTY GOD HAS MERCY ON US ALL! I PRAY THAT GOD DOES NOT GIVE ANY OF US WHAT WE DESERVE AS IT IS PLAIN IN THE BIBLE OUR GOODNESS TO GOD IS AS FILTHY RAGS!  I PRAY TO MY GOD OF LOVE THAT HE HAS MERCY ON PAT,THE PEOPLE OF HAITI,AND US ALL! THIS IS THE TIME WE NEED GOD MORE THEN EVER! AND WHEN WE NEED EACH OTHER!! JAMIE


----------



## downeastdigger (Jan 14, 2010)

Everyone just say a prayer.  We could get in a plane, and fly for 6 hours, and we'd be in Hell. Can't imagine a worse situation.  Makes me feel stupid for complaining about my own problems


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 14, 2010)

Amen...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2010)

I admit, I realize how un-tragic my own life is when I think about that situation.. my problems are kind of not so bad, in a way.. puts things in perspective, dunnit?


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I admit, I realize how un-tragic my own life is when I think about that situation.. my problems are kind of not so bad, in a way.. puts things in perspective, dunnit?


 ditto


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 14, 2010)

The destruction is incredible and the death is saddening. Most of the people were in poverty before this struck as well.......A prayer to all affected by this horrible destruction.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 15, 2010)

It seems to only be getting worse....  Bloating, fly infested bodies of adults and children lying in the streets,  dead bodies being bounced across the rubble at the end of ropes in an effort to get them to the street so somebody (?) will pick them up...Human beings screaming from the rubble with little or no help available...

 What will they do with all of these bodies?  Mass graves?  Burning????  Will they ever be identified?

 On the other hand, I have seen some amazing rescues.  Hope they keep coming.  No sign of the releif food or water though.

 Please pray for the best folks.

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Jan 15, 2010)

I read a Maryknoll Catholic digest last spring and they showed some pretty sad things in Haiti. The women would mix clay dirt with lard to keep their childrens bellies full. So sad.

 Rocky


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2010)

It's so horrible.  I wish I could donate to help them.  I saw a baby being treated yesterday and her mother had died.  I wanted to go there and take her home.  It broke my heart.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 16, 2010)

Will do PD, as my heart breaks every time I watch and see such sadness and loss. Once again, I'm reminded how precious all life is. I'm also praying for all the help that has gone there, that they will
 be safe while they provide help, assist with rescues, give medical treatment, and try to rebuild.


----------

